# Southern Wisconsin, Driver and Shoveler Needed



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

I am Located in Southern Wisconsin, (Janesville) and I just had a sidewalk guy and a plow truck driver quit on me.... So I have a 1 ton 1999 chevy with dump bed and a 8 foot 6 to 11 foot blizzard plow and other equipment to work with, I want some one that is good with people and helpful and willing to go the extra mile, I want to find someone that will treat my business as if it was their own... Please send any resumes to [email protected], I am willing to pay for experence, and need to someone to be handy, and be avaible 24/7, I don't need or want sub's with own equipment, I want someone to operate my equipment.... thanks Neal Schneider ussmileyflag


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Still looking, for a few good people! call me 608-931-4604

Neal Schneider


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

I would like to hire a few more workers, anyone know of anyone?
Thanks in advance?


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

SchneiderPlowin;1686630 said:


> I would like to hire a few more workers, anyone know of anyone?
> Thanks in advance?


I'm up in Madison so probably no good for covering your shortages, but if you need a sub for mop up on a day after, I could probably help out. F-350 with 8.5' Snow Dogg V, plus I have a sidewalks crew with blowers and ATV/Plow combo.


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Give me a call 6089314604


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

No shovelers needed....just plow driver


----------

